# Teehee



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I removed the AC from my car (didn't work anyway), and not only does the engine's throttle respond better, but it handles better now too! I think I dropped 15LBS in bolts alone! Probably a total of 150LBS off the ALREADY heavy front end (iron blocks are teh heavy!)

Tons more room infront of the engine now too, awesomeness.

Anyone know of a light crank pully that fits a CA20? 

Now... To find that pesky KA24E throttle body and finish cleaning the intake.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ya
AC is heavy
congrats on the free mod


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes it does liting it up...now, remove your ps..and u will get a work out all at the same time..just sucks when u r sitting there and trying to turn..for the first 1-3days it kills your arms and upper back :fluffy:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Yes it does liting it up...now, remove your ps..and u will get a work out all at the same time..just sucks when u r sitting there and trying to turn..for the first 1-3days it kills your arms and upper back :fluffy:


Hah, yeah... I had the belt off the pump while I ran to autozone to get a new one. Was interesting.

I was thinking of picking up a manual rack, but the car never came with that as an option, so finding one might be a problem.

Also, while I was under the car I noticed that I have a busted CV boot. :thumbdwn:
I guess I'll be picking up a new axle soon.

Was wondering where all that grease came from.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I took off mine and I sware I saved way over 100 lbs. Mine didn't work either. Compressor clutch was screwed


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Damn 80's cars and their heavy parts... lol


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Is your car 4wd?
My mom bought one of those new back in 87. 5 speed with the 4wd button on the shift knob. Pretty killer in the snow. I almost bought one of those last year when looking for my beater.

Awesome car!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

No sadly. I've been trying to find a 4x4 with a dead motor, so I could get it cheap and do a swap... But those things are really hard to find! I've only seen one other here in south Wisconsin.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

i wish i knew what happened to my mother's old one.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I check ebay everyonce and awhile for stanza, seeing if maybe a wagon pops up... I saw a 4x4 auto (ugh) up there, didn't last long though. Motor was a CA20E with machnical lifers! O_O


----------

